# NTB 2-N-1 race set



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

just returned from an NTB, bought the last two sets they had and got a promise for the display when the promotion is over. for those of you that can find the $90.00 plus applicable tax, it is probably a bargain. consider that it comes with 4 cars, two 4-Gear and two Super III cars. they seem to retail for more than $25.00 each. so buying this set is a bargain just for the cars and you get 26' of track, two controllers, wall wart, start line with selectable Pro or Sportsman light and finish line which indicates lane winner. I haven't opened these and probably won't until I get the dispaly set to look at. just a heads up if any of you are on the fence. they are limited to 10 per store. I got the last two where I shopped and a promise for the display set. the manager did say he could get more from another store that still has some in stock, but that no more were being distributed. consider the value of these when they are no longer available. and, the John Force set will have only two cars and is not yet available.


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Just googled NTB and the closest one is a hour and a half from me. So to those that have them good luck and enjoy.

Hey Al can you post any pic's?


Dave


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Al, do you want to part with one of those ? LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

My NTB has some.

Old Blue


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I just pre ordered the 8 car 4-gear set direct from AW. can't see the purpose in buying the John Force drag strip for all that money with only two cars and 19' of track. with ground UPS shipping the 8 car set is still about $20 per car. when (IF) I get the demo NTB set from the store I bought the two sets from, I will make everything except the cars available here.


----------



## majdave79 (May 31, 2006)

*NTB sets in AL*

My NTB still has all ten sets. Go figure. Shows you the interest in slot cars in northern Alabama. 

Dave


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Dave: I picked mine up at the Madison, Alabama store. Was that where you visited?

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Joe Wallace (May 9, 2010)

Just picked up my NTB set. It was a little over an hours drive. They had at least 14 more sets in the store. Now to get more drag cars. Joe


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I bought two of the last three sets last night at Mechant's Tire in High Point, NC. I paid $69.95 for each one.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Small NTB in O'Fallon, IL received 6 sets and still has 6 sets according to the staff. I went and looked but couldn't justify the expense so they still have 6 sets.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Has anyone in Arizona found these sets. I have been to Big O who is affiliated with NTB, but they look at me like I am crazy when I ask about them. Thanks


----------



## Zootmaster (Jun 12, 2008)

*Arizona Big O*

Hi there, I was just in AZ for the holiday and bought a set at Big O Tires on Bell Rd in Glendale. They didn't have any in stock but they had no problem ordering it for me. Good luck but they can get them.

Zootmaster


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey Zootmaster, Thanks for the tip. Bell Road is a long way but will be worth the trip. Happy New Year


----------



## Paul Songas (Jan 12, 2005)

Just got mine put together and the RT lane win light does not work. Any ideas?? I'll probably just have to call Auto World


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

take it back it took us 6 sets to get 1 that worked
after the second 1 i took batt with me to check before i left


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I had problems due to lightening in the room I set my track up. Start and finish tracks worked fine in the day time but not at night with the house lights on. Energy saver bulbs suck!! I discovered the problem after holding a torch above the sensors.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

good lioghting over the win gate is VERY important! Any shadows and they'll malfunction


----------

